# Fishing Vessels In Vigo



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

This was the first freezer-trawler of the history. 

Named "LEMOS", she was builded in Vigo, in ASCON shipyards in 1961. She was owned by a local companie called PESCANOVA.

Her first campaign was dedicated to fish hake in the atlantic waters of South America (Argentina and Uruguay). She captured 250 tons and came back to Vigo, her home port.


----------

